# dog water froze?



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

what is the best product for keeping dog's water from freezing?
Ken Bora


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Antifreeze! JUST JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!. I know that the better pet supply stores have heated ones, but the idea of running 120v to my dogs water bowl somehow seems wrong, you wanna talk about a e-correction, one shock and the poor dog would never take another drink in it's whole life. I guess that was little help, but alterantives are out there.


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST (Feb 16, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> what is the best product for keeping dog's water from freezing?
> Ken Bora


 :lol: ...."Heat"

no, I'm not a [email protected]^#...! seriously though, you can either buy some sort of 'heated' water bowl/bucket, buy the type heater that fits inside your current bowl/bucket (i.e. sold at Tractor Supply, etc.) or bring the bowl/bucket inside every night during freezing weather. (which is what i do since i only have two dogs)


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks guys, maybe I need to clarify, I already take the pails in at night. I am looking for opinions on the best products to put in the pails during the day to keep them from freezing over. The dogs are kenneled for 8 1/2 hours during the day while I am at work and while they are not cold the water pails can get a couple inches of ice in that time. A bit colder than the Carolinas here :shock: . 
Ken Bora


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Ken, I use bird bath heaters. you can get them at the farm supply place. I use the ones that have a steel wire cover over the electric cord so they can't chew into the wire. there is only about a foot of cord visible through the fence so there really isn't much chance of them getting close to the wire.


----------



## Digger Dan (Apr 16, 2004)

Ken,
you might try an aquarium air supply ( bubbler) they are relativly inexpensive and you can use one airator to bubble more than one bucket by 
using a t-connector and a couple more feet of tubbing. I have not done this but arround here they do that on shallow lakes that would freeze out in the winter. I guess just play with the air output vs temp to see if it works.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

For years I have used Nelson bucket heaters. http://www.nelsonmfg.com/dog-water-bucket-heater.htm They work flawlessless from year to year. I think that in 20 years I have had two go bad (no, they did not short out and fry the dogs). I use the model 50203 because I have kennels. I'm sure the other model works flawlessly, too. I have seen the model 10202 in various pet supply catalogs. The model I use has to be bought from Nelson directly as far as I know. Last I checked, somewhere around $50. The keep the dogs' buckets free of ice in the absolute coldest of weather - and I'm talking as low as 15 - 20 below zero (thankfully, on very rare occasion).


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank You Don,
That looks exactly what I am searching for. I just requested their catalog. May even get the bird bath heater they offer as a gift for my folks.
Ken Bora


----------

